# Fined $15000 exotic snakes



## cracksinthepitch (May 3, 2008)

Found this in my local paper today. It refers to an individual that has been recommended to me for good quality snakes. What is peoples opinions on this? These imports could be transporting the stated diseases, surely this would be a major concern if buying from individual.Hmmmmmmmmmmm:shock:


----------



## hozy6 (May 3, 2008)

i think that it is good that he is getting punished for what he has done he could have done more damage if he wasnt caught i think that the laws are there for a reason and shouldnt be broken so someone can wake up and see there pet chameleon in a tank


----------



## Hsut77 (May 3, 2008)

For sure it would be a concern if you had purchased snakes from him! $15,000.00 is better than other fines handed out in the past. A good start but still not enough to be a real deterrent. He should be barred from owing licenced animals in the future.


----------



## CodeRed (May 3, 2008)

bizzare that he was allowed to keep his licence, but still good to see that some action is finally being taken.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 3, 2008)

Yeah Codered somethings not quite right , maybe he has too many juveniles at present and a good lawyer.


----------



## MrBredli (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, surprising that he was allowed to keep his license, but it might actually be a good thing. At least DEC can now monitor him as they can do spot checks to make sure everything is above board. If he was no longer allowed to keep natives then he would probably continue keeping exotics (or unlicensed natives) and DEC wouldn't be able to do anything unless they had evidence he was keeping them again, although i bet he wouldn't try selling them anymore.  So while that is a plus, really he shouldn't be allowed the privilege to be keeping natives but that's life.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 3, 2008)

Mrbredli he is advertising and i assume still selling snakes on petlink as well With the possibility of the importation of the diseases listed in the article ,does this concern you and would you purchase of him? I dont think i would now. Interested in peoples thoughts.


----------



## junglepython2 (May 3, 2008)

Better then a slap on the wrist but what a joke he gets to keep his license.


----------



## Jen (May 3, 2008)

If they were really worried that those snakes has opmv, ibd, then surely his entire collection would be suspect and taken from him? or did that happen and i read it wrong :red:


----------



## PremierPythons (May 3, 2008)

It is astonishing that he is able to retain his license...


----------



## MrBredli (May 3, 2008)

I would not buy anything from him and i'm glad he was caught. I hope all the others pricks advertising exotics on Petlink get their turn as well.

The disease risk is probably not as high a risk as most would believe, as most exotics in Australia have been here a long time and are multi-generation captive bred. Disease risk would be much higher if they were fresh imports which they almost certainly would not have been.


----------



## junglepython2 (May 3, 2008)

Why do they need to go through the courts to suspend his license? Can the DSE just not reinstate his license come September?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 3, 2008)

Jen you read it right, amazing isnt it. but as Mr bredli stated they were probably captive bred 3rd generation or more. Still 15 grand is a large fine hope they amend their ways.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 3, 2008)

He'd be stoked with a $15K fine. He'd have made more than that for the sales he made.

I can't believe he is allowed to keep his licence though.


----------



## mrmikk (May 3, 2008)

About time a Magistrate imposes a maximum penalty and serve this guy right, putting other people's collections at risk so he can line his own pocket.

Don't worry this guy will be watched very closely by the relevant authorities now.


----------



## gozz (May 3, 2008)

Should be fined more and never allowed a license again ever ,And no one should deal with this *** ever again


----------



## sarah_m (May 3, 2008)

At least its more than a slap on the wrist, hopefully he ands others will thing twice before attempting such a costly mistake again.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 3, 2008)

Makes you wonder about the "Black market" though. I wonder how widespread it is . Many people say they have been approached by people on the street asking if they want corns or others. When i was 20 i went fruit picking near Shep and a yankee bloke just had his motorbike sent over on a ship in a container,he asked me if i wanted rattlesnake eggs:shock: Didnt know much about the processes and law at that time and just said no, should have reported him to police.


----------



## angel (May 3, 2008)

Just because he broke the law, does not mean he doesn't look after his animals - I beleive this would have been taken into consideration, and unfortunely it is soley left up to the judge to decide on this matter.
Good to know his name though will not be buying snakes from his direction any time soon - better to be safe then sorry!!


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 3, 2008)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Makes you wonder about the "Black market" though. I wonder how widespread it is . Many people say they have been approached by people on the street asking if they want corns or others. When i was 20 i went fruit picking near Shep and a yankee bloke just had his motorbike sent over on a ship in a container,he asked me if i wanted rattlesnake eggs:shock: Didnt know much about the processes and law at that time and just said no, should have reported him to police.



Hahahaha, you make me laugh


----------



## itbites (May 3, 2008)

*The person you are reffering to is a good friend of mine....I except that yes he did the wrong thing however this guy is the most decent person i know! What the papers wrote about him has made him out to be someone who was out for profit and a non carer of animals and the environment when in reality that is the opposite and couldn't be further from the truth!!! IMO papers are very one sided. He has a passion for animals that i have never seen in any other herper!!! He has a wildlife reserve/park that is not for profit!! he does talks with the public and helps any body in need. I will definitely continue to do business with, and ask for advice from him thats for sure! He is highly respected and too kind for his own good..Anybody who personally knows this man would agree 100% Why doesn't the DSE target those who truly deserve it! *


----------



## Jen (May 3, 2008)

he imported/bred exotics, he was in the wrong and got caught, imo he got a fraction of what he deserved


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 3, 2008)

itbites said:


> *Why doesn't the DSE target those who truly deserve it! *



Not having a dig at you or your friend but the DSE did target someone who deserved it - someone who illegally imported exotic animals. You can't make one set of rules for the nice people in the world and another for the not so nice. Who decides who is nice and who is not?

I don't know the guy from a bar of soap but justice is justice. You do the crime and pay the fine.


----------



## junglepython2 (May 3, 2008)

itbites said:


> * Why doesn't the DSE target those who truly deserve it! *


 

He does deserve it and a lot more, and I hope they hound him for a long time to come.


----------



## itbites (May 3, 2008)

*Like i posted....yes he did do the wrong thing!...but obviously none of you know him! I admire this man and it's offensive to hear people slandering someone when they don't know anything about him other than what was written in a dodgy "one sided" newspaper. *


----------



## Jen (May 3, 2008)

exotics are illegal, you cannot refute that. It doesn't matter how nice the guy is, he did the wrong thing


----------



## CodeRed (May 3, 2008)

itbites said:


> *Like i posted....yes he did do the wrong thing!...but obviously none of you know him! I admire this man and it's offensive to hear people slandering someone when they don't know anything about him other than what was written in a dodgy "one sided" newspaper. *


 

the only dodgy one is _your_ mate who illegally imported and bred exotics. Personally I dont give a rats a-hole if he's a "nice" bloke or not .. I'll never buy from or sell to him .


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 3, 2008)

itbites said:


> *Like i posted....yes he did do the wrong thing!...but obviously none of you know him! I admire this man and it's offensive to hear people slandering someone when they don't know anything about him other than what was written in a dodgy "one sided" newspaper. *



No one is slandering him. He pleaded guitly to an offense and we are discussing the outcome of the hearing.

I'm sure he is a nice guy and hope he learns a valuable lesson. He can then continue being a nice guy, but this time a nice guy who does not break the law.


----------



## itbites (May 3, 2008)

*LOL now thats funny codered! lol as if he will need you as a customer  I'm sure this will not effect him in any way!! As i said before anyone who knows him will agree with me and continue to do business with him ...Also get your facts strait matey...it said nothing about breeding exotics  *


----------



## chloethepython (May 3, 2008)

i dont think the snakes should have been put down,maybe put them in quarantine for a while then send them to a zoo or reptile park


----------



## mcloughlin2 (May 3, 2008)

itbites said:


> *LOL now thats funny codered! lol as if he will need you as a customer  I'm sure this will not effect him in any way!! As i said before anyone who knows him will agree with me and continue to do business with him ...Also get your facts strait matey...it said nothing about breeding exotics  *


 
I think DSE should do a check on you. Considering you consider this bloke as some kind of god send, it would also suggest you support the keeping of exotics. It isn't hard to put two and two together. 

The guy should have been fined more, and suffered a jail sentence if you ask me.


----------



## itbites (May 3, 2008)

*mcloughlin2 Thanks to some low life i have had the dse visit me....I was named by some loser to protect his illegal goings on he faced court 2 weeks ago and all he got was a stinking 3000 fine! Now there was someone who deserved to be caught. As for the dse officer that visited with me, he was impressed by my animals health and environment they were kept in  but thanks for your concern LOL LOL as for supporting exotics bahaha no thanks i've never been interested in pests/exotics or broken the law in any way shape or form! This mate of mine is a roll model for me and if you saw his commitment to animals/environment you'd eat your words  As stated he stuffed up big time! helping someone else out.*


----------



## junglepython2 (May 3, 2008)

chloethepython said:


> i dont think the snakes should have been put down,maybe put them in quarantine for a while then send them to a zoo or reptile park


 
Zoo's wouldn't waste their time with corns, it would be like having sparrows on display


----------



## SlothHead (May 3, 2008)

itbites, lets be a little fair dinkum here. 

it is completely duplicitous for person who supposedly cares for there animals and the environment etc, but then to be involved in trade of illegal species which could have tremendous negative impacts on Australian ecology. 

It is also completely hypocritical of you to say that person A yeah he made a mistake but shouldnt be targeted, yet person B should be because he was involved in illegal activities. Illegal is illegal regardless of an individuals persona.

If a person is dealing in or believes that dealing in non-native species is the way to look after australian ecology etc, (regardless of if you are breeding them, importing, just dealing in them provides the demand) you are either dilluded, or simply misguided about the bigger picture. 

I could go on and on but there is no point


----------



## Dan19 (May 3, 2008)

So your saying itbites, that if someone is nice and a good mate, and goes and kill's someone. It is alright because they are nice and a "good bloke"? Yeah right.


----------



## angel (May 3, 2008)

well said SlothHead... I agree.


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 3, 2008)

This is a bit of subject, but still on the subject of "He's such a nice guy."
Many years ago I knew a very attractive young lady who was building a house. She met this really nice married guy who was giving her bluestone bricks for free to build her house with. Every weekend the young lady would go to the man's house to pick up a trailer load of bricks. This went on for a couple of years until one week the young girl told the nice man that she no longer needed any more bricks as she had sufficient quantities to build her house with. The nice man quietly bid the young girl farewell saying he really enjoyed her company then proceeded into his house, picked up a hammer and bludgeoned his wife to death. The young lady was distraught and said "He was such a nice man and wouldn't harm a fly."

Most serial killers are known to be nice people by their associates, and men by nature are usually a lot nicer people to attractive young ladies.


----------



## itbites (May 3, 2008)

*I am saying that the good that he does most definitely out weighs this mistake!*


----------



## itbites (May 3, 2008)

*LOL OMFG so your now comparing him to serial killer :shock: ...no clue!! Anyways I think he's a top bloke and, it doesn't really bother me what people who don't even know him have to say about him as a person.*


----------



## Jen (May 3, 2008)

would you still be saying that if the exotics had turned up positive for opmv or ibd?


----------



## Dan19 (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, why would you even try to fly exotics? Thats one of the most dumbest things i have heard of. I'm suprised Willia didnt come up with it! Where is he anyways?


----------



## junglepython2 (May 3, 2008)

itbites said:


> * it doesn't really bother me what people who don't even know him have to say about him as a person.*


 
It sure looks that way


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 3, 2008)

itbites said:


> *LOL OMFG so your now comparing him to serial killer :shock: ...no clue!! Anyways I think he's a top bloke and, it doesn't really bother me what people who don't even know him have to say about him as a person.*



At least I made you smile  That's because I'm a really nice guy - just ask me 

I'm not comparing you friend to a serial killer, and to be honest, it's very nice of you to stick up for you friend so vehemently  That's the true sign of a friend, to stick with them through the ups and downs.


----------



## itbites (May 3, 2008)

*Jen I know FOR A FACT!!!!! that his animals are in the best possible condition...I have seen the wildlife there and i only hope when i'm his age i can be as dedicated and have even half the amount of knowledge he knows! The only reason they even wrote opmv or ibd is because he didn't involve any other persons so they couldn't confirm the snakes origin. *


----------



## Jen (May 3, 2008)

So you knew he had exotics?


----------



## SlothHead (May 3, 2008)

itbites said:


> *I am saying that the good that he does most definitely out weighs this mistake!*




No offence but this is the most rediculous arguement a person can use. 

Social responsibility is not a profit and loss sheet where by you offset your bad actions with good actions .

The arguement that "his good actions make up for his bad" can simply be argued by the fact that "his bad actions make all his good actions count for zip"

Social responsibility doesnt work in this manner.

Economically speaking the externalities outweigh the marginal benefit that society receives from his actions. 

With your arguement then it should be ok that anyone who donates all proceeds from their illegal activities should not be prosecuted for their illegal actions, 

Sorry but that arguement just doesnt fly.


----------



## Chappy (May 3, 2008)

I think he got what he deserved regardless of how much of a nice guy he is..... that argument is crap and Dr jekyll was a nice guy to before he turned into Mr Hyde.....

What if his exotic breeds did have IBD and other serious diseases that could put so many of our natives at risk :evil:. I dare say that this isnt the first time hes done this ( selling banned exotics) and the fine is probably nothing compared to what hes made over the last few years by participating in this callous crime. ( Laws are in place for good reason)

Itbites your making yourself look silly defending this tool.


----------



## itbites (May 3, 2008)

*I will continue to defend this mate of mine regardless as to what anyone says   Cheers K*


----------



## Chappy (May 3, 2008)

itbites said:


> *I will continue to defend this mate of mine regardless as to what anyone says   Cheers K*


Bet you wouldnt say that if one of his banned exotics did have IBD and it spread to your collection....... Look at it from the other side of the coin and have a think about the seriousness of this crime and what it can potentially do.

Im not going to say anymore because i will risk an Infraction as i am getting worked up about this and your attitude towards the law breaker is really annoying. :evil:


----------



## SlothHead (May 3, 2008)

itbites said:


> *I will continue to defend this mate of mine regardless as to what anyone says   Cheers K*



Well all that shows is that you have weak moral and ethical fibre, certainly your choice. Pitty though, as it is people like yourself which Australian ecology doesnt need.

Well nothing anyone can do about that, as that is really your issue.


----------



## CassM (May 3, 2008)

The bottom line is this bloke did the wrong thing. If I were in itbites position I would never stand by him, no matter how much of a 'nice bloke' he is, but that's just me and what my morals would direct me to do. There was actually another bloke in Melbourne, who lived and ran his business very close to me (no naming names, but I'm sure a few people will know to whom I refer) he's now in prison, thankfully.


----------



## Fuscus (May 3, 2008)

If you are smart enough you can find what is *almost* certainly this guys website. If it is then this is even more perplexing.


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 3, 2008)

Nothing spectacular about the page... Interesting business though.


----------



## Australis (May 3, 2008)

itbites said:


> *mcloughlin2 Thanks to some low life i have had the dse visit me....I was named by some loser to protect his illegal goings on he faced court 2 weeks ago and all he got was a stinking 3000 fine! Now there was someone who deserved to be caught.*


*

So the "low life" that involved you in his dealings is deserving, but your mate isnt...?

Think about it, im sure the person you think is a "low life" has people around him
who thinks he is a "good bloke" also, you dont know him well, so by your own
standards you shouldnt be making a judgement of him either...?







*


----------



## meshe1969 (May 3, 2008)

He has chosen to be a spokes person for Australian wildlife and to make money from it as well, he had even more of a responsibility to be a good example and do the right thing.
I am very annoyed he gets to keep his licence and I would never deal with him.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 3, 2008)

It bites is there more to the story that the paper didnt print that may change the veiws of people. Did you say he was just helping a freind out or something like this,can you elaborate.


----------



## natrix (May 3, 2008)

itbites said:


> *I will continue to defend this mate of mine regardless as to what anyone says   Cheers K*



Would you feel the same way if it wasn't a 'mate' ?


----------



## africancichlidau (May 3, 2008)

While we're on the subject does anyone have any IJ carpets for sale ?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 3, 2008)

No but as mentioned i might have a few Rattlesnakes.


----------



## africancichlidau (May 3, 2008)

itbites said:


> *The person you are reffering to is a good friend of mine....I except that yes he did the wrong thing however this guy is the most decent person i know! What the papers wrote about him has made him out to be someone who was out for profit and a non carer of animals and the environment when in reality that is the opposite and couldn't be further from the truth!!! IMO papers are very one sided. He has a passion for animals that i have never seen in any other herper!!! He has a wildlife reserve/park that is not for profit!! he does talks with the public and helps any body in need. I will definitely continue to do business with, and ask for advice from him thats for sure! He is highly respected and too kind for his own good..Anybody who personally knows this man would agree 100% Why doesn't the DSE target those who truly deserve it! *



So, not everyone who breaks the law deserves it? When does a "mistake" become a "crime"?


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 3, 2008)

africancichlidau said:


> So, not everyone who breaks the law deserves it? When does a "mistake" become a "crime"?



When you can't afford a good enough lawyer to get you off the charges.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 3, 2008)

I dont get it . Whats the mistake? If he was holding one for a freind (stupidly) maybe a mistake but he was sending various species from vic to Nsw. How is that a mistake. Planned ,Premeditated and executed obviously sending to a buyer... ILLEGAL...................
CRIMINAL...................................


----------



## Chappy (May 3, 2008)

cracksinthepitch said:


> I dont get it . Whats the mistake? If he was holding one for a freind (stupidly) maybe a mistake but he was sending various species from vic to Nsw. How is that a mistake. Planned ,Premeditated and executed obviously sending to a buyer... ILLEGAL...................
> CRIMINAL...................................


 
My thoughts exactly Cracks


----------



## gozz (May 3, 2008)

SlothHead said:


> Well all that shows is that you have weak moral and ethical fibre, certainly your choice. Pitty though, as it is people like yourself which Australian ecology doesnt need.
> 
> Well nothing anyone can do about that, as that is really your issue.


hit the nail on the head there well said


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 3, 2008)

I bought 5 eastern water dragons from matt a few years back. All of his animals were very well looked after and all of them looked very healthy. He had just about every reptile you could think of with marsupials and farm animals out in the paddocks.
When i was there he had a giant burmese python, which he told me he had on a special exotics licence.
Im not taking any side here, but he was a great bloke to deal with and was very helpful. No matter what anyone else thinks.

cheers


----------



## snakesrule (May 3, 2008)

Fuscus said:


> If you are smart enough you can find what is *almost* certainly this guys website. If it is then this is even more perplexing.



OKay 
Whats his web site ???
I Know who he is. But I dont see anything about his website.
I have seen him advertise on various websites.


----------



## bundy_zigg (May 3, 2008)

His stupid mistake inevitably lead to the death of innocent snakes!!!!!! if you support that then you dont real give a **** about the reptiles just the money you can make from them. What he did was illegal and immoral and if we justify his actions soon we will have many "GOOD and DECENT" people doing the same thing and their excuse would be "but hey im a good person" he got less than he deserved
That my opinion and before any one disses it my intitled to it!


----------



## paleoherp (May 3, 2008)

If there is one thing i've learnt in this life on more than one occasion it's that you truly never no someone. 

I guess you could say that there are different types of mistakes, some may be regarded as pre meditated and some would be purely genuine.

Anyway on a lighter note it's pleasing to see so many post's positively supporting Australian Fauna. I personally have never had an desire to keep exotics and have always been more than satisfied with what Australia has to offer. With many different climatic locations we have some of the best plants and animals in the world.


----------



## Isis (May 3, 2008)

Hmmmm........so hes a nice bloke.....thats great.....if he has so much "knowledge" he should have know better. Nice bloke or not he broke the law and put all snakes in danger.....hope they take his licence.


----------



## Mrs I (May 3, 2008)

$15000 fine ... pfffftt i wonder how much $$'s he has made....


----------



## itbites (May 3, 2008)

*It's very sad to think that sooo many judge someone by the one or two mistakes they make and not the thousands of thankless deeds go un-noticed they do. Well if we were all so cynical the world would be sad place to be in. I'm sure that If we were to judge everybody on the mistakes they'd made in life everybody can be classified as "tainted" I'm not a hypocrite I believe some people get targeted and treated harsh when others who have done alot worse don't get targeted enough. Even if he weren't a friend i've seen the good he's done and would still feel very much the same as I do  Also i know where my morals lye I have loyalty in those deserving, to me he is one of those people *
</IMG>


----------



## Isis (May 3, 2008)

I really hope you are joking.....you are condoning illegal behaviour. That is not a mistake...it is a choice they made to break the law. The reality of it is that he put all snakes both captive and wild at serious risk of disease. Its not illegal for no reason.....


Holding one for a friend.........pfffffft now thats lame...


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 3, 2008)

It bites, when im at work i only ever hear from the boss when things go wrong or a complaint is made ,when i do a good job i hear nothing. Same sort of thing i guess. Do you consider what has happened to be wrong? Was there more to the story that we dont know about?


----------



## Mrs I (May 3, 2008)

Passes ibites a shovel, although she doesnt need it ..


----------



## bump73 (May 3, 2008)

So..Itbites...as this person is SO good they should be able to get away with any illegal activities???


----------



## itbites (May 3, 2008)

*No he was in the wrong! I don't have any discrepancies with that issue, Just...It would be nice to see those more deserving getting crucified. I highly doubt that some one as reputable as matt would be willing to risk everything he has worked for and his immaculate reputation!, all to sell some cheap corn snakes ect... There is definitely more to the story!*


----------



## Sidonia (May 3, 2008)

I fail to see how someone acknowledging the law and then willingly breaking it is making a 'mistake', seems to me like a thought out action - not a 'mistake'.


----------



## Isis (May 3, 2008)

No mistake....just a blatent disregard due to selfishness of the laws......


----------



## junglepython2 (May 3, 2008)

Please


----------



## CassM (May 3, 2008)

Lol guys. These sound like the debates we have at uni (I study criminal justice)


----------



## Isis (May 3, 2008)

more than the criminal element at stake in this one though. Me thinks someone just likes an arguement........


----------



## CassM (May 3, 2008)

I have to agree!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 3, 2008)

Hey Isis it must be real early in New York if you catch my drift....Arguements.......rhymes with soft


----------



## Isis (May 3, 2008)

Hehehehehehe


----------



## richardsc (May 4, 2008)

15 grand is nothing for these smugglers,as an example think of the impoted green tree pythons,say they sold 2 exotic illegally imported gtp,s,they would make 15 grand easily,thats why they blatantly risk importing in the first place,as the risk is worth it,especially if they dont lose there licence,what a joke,thats how so many aussie animals pop up in the states,as when there caught they cop a hefty fine,but the fine is nothing compared to the funds they make selling the animals,amazing how the departments give them a slap on the wrist,it really isnt a deterant at all,absolute joke


----------



## junglepython2 (May 4, 2008)

Not really the departments fault, they took them to court the magistrate imposed the punishment.


----------



## Sdaji (May 4, 2008)

The problem with issuing larger fines is that these people will pay their fines by bringing in money in the way they know best. Fine a burglar, cause burglaries. Fine a smuggler, cause smuggling.

Take away his license and he goes underground, they can't keep track of him any more.

Having a nice disposition removes your obligation to do the right thing, huh? Very interesting. I wonder why he didn't use that excuse in court, surely the magistrate would have dismissed the case. 

itbites: if there are unusual circumstances surrounding this incident and you're so keen to defend your friend, why don't you enlighten everyone? What he has done puts us all at risk from several different aspects (keeping regulation changes, diseases, etc) and it's no surprise that people are angry and resentful. Sticking up for him with no more reason than "He is a nice guy" is just going to make people think "Yeah, right, nice smuggler, nice liar, nice person who put puts my situation at risk, grr" and also turn them against you too. You accuse people of taking information from a misleading/biased source, but all people are angry about is the fact that he was smuggling illegal exotics, which is fact.


----------



## richardsc (May 4, 2008)

true junglepython,i assumed the dse could take a licence away though,i dont know matt personally but know someone that used to get rats from him and heard he was a nice guy ect,theres no doubt there,but he tried selling exotics,juvies and plead guilty,thats what he has been busted for,whats he sold in the past??????


----------



## dragon lady (May 4, 2008)

Should be jail terms!...
no tolerance laws enforced...


----------



## COOP (May 4, 2008)

15 grand is nothing, joke of a fine. for him to have even come close to being investigated, i would bet that he has sold 5 times that amount in exotics.


----------



## Bushfire (May 4, 2008)

Im surprised and disappointed in the DSE for breaking their policy by not taking and destorying all the exposed animals and not taking his right to a wildlife license away. Because of this case I know several people with recent wildlife convictions that had their lic taken away by DSE demand they get theirs back. Ive known matt for some time and think he should of and certainly does deserve a harsher pently.


----------



## Fuscus (May 4, 2008)

I think his legitimate business model just went out the window
http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2008/05/03/1209235234251.html


----------



## CassM (May 4, 2008)

Protecting our wildlife? by smuggling snakes that could potentially be carrying diseases deadly to our natives? 

What a tool.


----------



## rockman (May 4, 2008)

Is this the same guy , ( a long-time member of the imfamous APS ) ,that got busted smuggling in GTP's recently ? , or a new smuggler ? .
Lucky for us , that they are only in it for the love of reptiles , and not in it for the money .LOL

WHAT A JOKE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flinders (May 4, 2008)

no it's a different bloke. seems it's only the tip of the ice burge . complete scum i reckon.


----------



## rockman (May 4, 2008)

flinders said:


> no it's a different bloke. seems it's only the tip of the ice burge . complete scum i reckon.



Thanks for clearing that up for me . 

So that means another bit of trash was busted . LOL


----------



## Jozz (May 4, 2008)

I think itbites has a crush on him. Love makes you do funny things. Why else would you so strongly be defending these actions


----------



## CodeRed (May 4, 2008)

africancichlidau said:


> While we're on the subject does anyone have any IJ carpets for sale ?


 
You should ask the former owner of ARS .. he got some a couple of years ago


----------



## cris (May 4, 2008)

Was this guy actually importing stuff from overseas? or was he just selling cb exotics that have the same chance of carrying disease as legal native species? (Im not trying to stick up for him, its just that i think ppl importing illegally from overseas should be executed, not fined $15G  )

$15 grand sounds quite fair if he wasnt bringing stuff into the country IMO.


----------



## Slateman (May 4, 2008)

No need to attack people in topics.
Instead to clean this thread, it will be closed.


----------

